# stiff vs regular iron shafts



## jdchelsea (Jul 9, 2012)

how would you know if you needed stiffer shafts?

When I got fitted for my irons the fitter told me I was on the border (swing speed wise) of stiff and regular. I opted for regular to play it on the safe side. I'm now not sure if I should have went with the stiff.

Im still striking my irons really well but I feel like some of irons are balooning and my bad shot with them is a hook. It mainly happens with shorter irons. Would this suggest i might need a stiffer shaft in my short irons?

I wont be changing them because i'm broke but just out of curiosity. anybody have different flexes in their set of irons? and if i were better off with stiffer shafts what effect will they have, i assume lower ball flight with longer distance?!

if it makes a difference I hit my 7 iron about 160.


----------



## Alex1975 (Jul 9, 2012)

Do you happen to know your swing speed with the 7 iron also is that carry or roll out?


----------



## jdchelsea (Jul 9, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Do you happen to know your swing speed with the 7 iron also is that carry or roll out?
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember exactly what my swing speed was but I think it averaged around 90. My swings on the monitor weren't really consistent. That 160 figure would be with carry and roll but with a 7 iron I wouldn't get much roll (2-3 yards at a pure guess. I just know if I use a 7 iron with a distance below 160 given neural weather conditions I'll tend to hit it too long the majority of the time.


----------



## One Planer (Jul 9, 2012)

When I brought my MP32's I brought them in 5-PW with DD TG R300 shafts.

I spent ages trawling a popular auction site until one came up local. Finally did and got my 4 iron, but with an S300 shaft.

I was going to pull the shaft and install an R300, but it turns out I hit it just as well as my other irons with no significant changes in flight so I've left it as is.

I heard once, and if this isn't true someone please pull me up, that you should play the softest shaft you can handle as opposed to the stiffest so I'll stick to my R300 for the rest of the set.


----------



## MadAdey (Jul 9, 2012)

Gareth said:



			When I brought my MP32's I brought them in 5-PW with DD TG R300 shafts.

I spent ages trawling a popular auction site until one came up local. Finally did and got my 4 iron, but with an S300 shaft.

I was going to pull the shaft and install an R300, but it turns out I hit it just as well as my other irons with no significant changes in flight so I've left it as is.

I heard once, and if this isn't true someone please pull me up, that you should play the softest shaft you can handle as opposed to the stiffest so I'll stick to my R300 for the rest of the set.
		
Click to expand...

I will back up exactly what you have wrote. I had 6.5 rifle in my TM 300 tour forged. I had a fitting from the TM roadshow some years back and they got me to have 5.5 instead in my LTII. I have not lost any length at all. But what it has enabled me to do is hit them under more control and generate better stopping power on the green.


----------



## Jensen (Jul 9, 2012)

I got custom fitted at a Cleveland demo day for stiff irons. The rep said my swing speed was borderline between regular and stiff, but the stats showed on the launch monitor that I got less spin and longer flight with the stiff


----------



## jdchelsea (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks fellas for that. Guess it just comes down to fitting then. Problem is now if I ever went to get fitted chances are the fitter will say I need the stiffer shafts regardless because he wants to sell me something on the back of his fitting.

Am I right in thinking high shots and hooky shots would be characteristics of someone who might be playing shafts that are too flexible for him/her?


----------

